# Coupla Home Theater questions.... tweeter-heads in here! ;)



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, I bought a pair of the Unisound AU265 towers sold on ThingFling a coupla years back. Overall, I've been very happy with them, but I've noticed the last few months a lot of breakup in the tweeters at mid-to-high volumes, so I thought I'd replace them. I know if I don't use the same thing, there could be some crossover issues, etc., but I think it's worth a shot, long as I keep the same impedance. Let's face it, I'm not guessing there was a TON of design put into the crossover network to match it for FR and impedance curve, etc. Probably more of a generic crossover network.

I pulled a tweet, and as I suspected, it seems to be an off-the-shelf Vifa driver...

VIFA BC25SG15-04 

So... I'd like to keep the same size and impedance (obviously). The same hole pattern would be good, but not a huge issue.

I was thinking of a pair of these:

ScanSpeak Discovery D2606/9220 (not shielded)
or
Vifa XT25BG60-04 (these would be nice, as they are shielded like the originals)
or
ScanSpeak Discovery D2608/9130
or
SEAS Prestige 29TFF/W (H1318)
Lots of nice Seas drivers in the $40-60 ea range, but all I looked at were 6 ohms... not sure how much that would hurt me.

SB Acoustics SB26STAC-C000-4

The Morel CAT308 has a 104mm flange, but is a bit higher at ~$74 ea. I don't mind that, though. It's also 8 ohms. 

The Audax mostly seem to be 8 ohm as well.

I haven't looked to much at hard-dome models yet. I am not opposed to them, as I can always tune them down a bit if I need to. Not a problem.

How important is it for them to be shielded? They are in cabinets sitting on either side of my 54" plasma. The top of the tweeter's flange will be about level with the bottom edge of my TV, so about 2" below screen level, but they are also about 10" forward from the TV screen to the front of the flange.... so the deeper the speaker, the closer to the TV. Actually, the right speaker is a bit further (about 6 inches farther out laterally). Changing orientation would be problematic, as the whole wall is pretty well occupied. Not really a good way to space things out, unless I drop the plasma and re-mount it a few inches to the right... not my idea of fun. 

*So... gimme some thoughts.* Any of these speakers would work, I'm thinking, probably couldn't go "wrong" with any of them, considering the originals were $15 cheapies, but I'm just looking for a few opinions. I don't know the crossover point of the cabinets. The mids are dual 6.5", with what appears to be a yellow fiber cone material (looks like Focal) and a copper phase plug. 2 of these per cabinet. 

Like I said, I've been pretty happy with them overall, but I am acquiring nicer things, and I thought instead of replacing them with the same driver, I might try to "upgrade" so I don't end up having to do this again in another year or two. Mids should last for a good long time, as I've got a Klipsch 12 taking care of sub-bass and they're crossed about 100Hz HP.

Most duty for these cabinets is standard TV and movies, with some music, but not "audiophile" listening. Power is, I dunno 100 or 125WPC from a Pioneer VSX-521? Something like that.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the smaller neo SB tweets and I have to say I love them. They definitely show their heritage. Of course the scan hds is also an amazing driver from all I have heard.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

No other opinions? Darn...


----------

